# My Mbuna tank



## Stelios_Rjk (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello to everyone!!

This is my first Mbuna tank. It is a Rio 180Lt.






















































Male (possibly the dominant) afra

Filtration: 1 eheim 2026 with it's filtration media plus fracted coral to rise hardness and ph
Heater: Jager 200watt
Rocks: calcareous (for the same reason)
Sand: white and contain silica
Background: Black
Fishes: 4 Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos (maingano) and 4 Cynotilapia Afra White top
Plants: Crinum, Valisneria
Feeding: Twice a day tetra pro vegetable, omega one natural protein flakes, sera granugreen, ocean mutrition spirulina flakes

Make your comment whatever it is! :thumb:


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

I like it! :thumb:


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

NICE!!!

How long have you had it?


----------



## Stelios_Rjk (Sep 18, 2007)

I have had it since Nov 10th 2007. Here is a link http://enydriofilia.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=265&start=0 showing different stages since the begining.. The posts are in Greek but there is some previous photos to see. The other fishes are of a friend of mine. I hold them for two months as his tank broke for an inexplicable reason..
From January 20th to now the setup is as it is appeared above. My friend bought a new tank and he took them back.


----------



## Stelios_Rjk (Sep 18, 2007)

I am looking for info about Cynotilapia Afra White Top (the fish above) and I find almost nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## John_Auberry (Dec 14, 2006)

nice!


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

very nice. 

I have the exact same rocks in my 125!

Great looking!


----------



## Stelios_Rjk (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanx a lot!! 

About my fish (the afra) there is great confusion.. I can find it with various names.. such as Pseudotropheus pulpican, Pseudotropheus kingsizei , Cynotilapia pulpican, kingsizei likoma blue frost and cynotilapia afra white top.


----------



## nicholas316 (Apr 24, 2007)

umm....arent those melanochromis johanni?


----------



## Stelios_Rjk (Sep 18, 2007)

I am talking about the other specie. The melanochromis is the maingano and it is similar to the johanni.

The other one is supposed to be cynotilapia afra white top but as I discovered only God knows what excactly it is..  
In this site is regarded to be Pseudotropheus kingsizei. I read the profile and the species article and I belive I have this fish.


----------



## nicholas316 (Apr 24, 2007)

yea true..cichlid naming confuses the s*** outta me man. nice looking fish tho, i was thinking of getting some........


----------



## Stelios_Rjk (Sep 18, 2007)

When you talk about african cichlids that's typical..! The greatest difference between maingano and johanni is that the female johanni is orange or a color like that. On the other hand maingano both males and females are similar.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Your tank is beautiful! I don't usually like all that blue but I think it looks fantastic in your tank.


----------



## Stelios_Rjk (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanx a lot


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Stelios_Rjk said:


> I am looking for info about Cynotilapia Afra White Top (the fish above) and I find almost nothing. Any ideas?


Look at/for the "white top" Likoma variant.


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 16, 2007)

looking great i love it


----------



## Stelios_Rjk (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanx!!

I'm waiting for an afra too release babies. Any suggestions too save as many as possible without removing the mother from the tank?


----------

